# The Human Centipede



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2010)

The most fucked up idea for a horror film I've ever seen. 

I had my doubts about whether it would pull it off, such a weird idea could be more funny tha scary. But, it manages to avoid that and still not one of those films that goes out of its way to be gory (like Saw or Hostel). Its just an old school style horror film with a really fucked up mental idea.

I recommend it, one of the better horrors I've seen in a while. Theres a sequel planned, hopefully thats as good.


----------



## orb451 (May 17, 2010)

Man that looks _fucked up_

In a good way though. So you've seen it? Without spoiling anything, is the reason behind him wanting to make a Human Centipede given in the movie at all or is just left at "he's a fucked up mad scientist/doctor"?

Just curious!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 17, 2010)

Ewww Ewww Ewww Ewwww Ewwwww

This looks so sick 
I think I'm gonna have some fucked up nightmares tonight....

EDIT: lol at the end..."100% medically accurate"


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2010)

I've been meaning to watch this but from the Wiki article it sounds like nothing really happens so I've been putting it off

There's also a sequel in the works


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Well, here's to hoping you end up being the head and not the ass.


----------



## Groff (May 17, 2010)

"100% medically accurate" wtf?


----------



## orb451 (May 17, 2010)

Groff said:


> "100% medically accurate" wtf?



According to the wiki article, they say the director/writer went through the trouble of talking to some doctor(s) about the movie and they said that what he'd proposed in the movie is at least plausible, though I think it said something like they'd need an I.V. drip as life support to keep them alive for a while.

That's what they mean by 100% medically accurate.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

So somebody could live off of eating shit that was made out of shit from someone else? Why doesn't this make sense to me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Man that looks _fucked up_
> 
> In a good way though. So you've seen it? Without spoiling anything, is the reason behind him wanting to make a Human Centipede given in the movie at all or is just left at "he's a fucked up mad scientist/doctor"?
> 
> Just curious!


 
I put this as a spoiler incase anyone doesn't want to know, but it isn't one really. 



Spoiler



Basically an acclaimed surgeon who specialsed in separating conjoined twins, and he got a bit bored of dividing and decided to create. How he got quite so insane I don't know though.


 


MFB said:


> I've been meaning to watch this but from the Wiki article it sounds like nothing really happens so I've been putting it off


 
Nah it does have a good plot. 



Randy said:


> Well, here's to hoping you end up being the head and not the ass.


 
True, but no one is a winner when you see how he does the op.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> So somebody could live off of eating shit that was made out of shit from someone else? Why doesn't this make sense to me.


 
That problem is sorta addressed in the film. I mean no ones done it before so he doesn't get it quite right.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (May 17, 2010)

woah.
That's messed up.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Also, unless the trailer is depicting a dream sequence, we technically already know what happens?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Also, unless the trailer is depicting a dream sequence, we technically already know what happens?


 
You know they get joined, but theres more to the film.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Well, I happend to have IFC so I'll keep my eye open for it.


----------



## orb451 (May 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Well, I happend to have IFC so I'll keep my eye open for it.



Keep yer brown eye open for it Randy! 

I keed I keed!


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Sad Trombone


----------



## Empryrean (May 17, 2010)

this looks good


----------



## MikeH (May 17, 2010)

I know what I'm watching tonight.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 17, 2010)

I heard about this movie on the radio a few weeks back, and I finally saw this today, very creative, I liked it.

I want to see part 2 and see where they go with it.


----------



## Netherhound (May 17, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I know what I'm watching tonight.






The subtext should of said

Bringing a new meaning to "Ass to Mouth"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 17, 2010)

Seriously?...


I just cracked up as soon as the trailer finished.

That's so German


----------



## Bungle (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a good film, although I literally lol'd when I saw the diagram. I've seen some fucking funny comments about this film on some other forums, such as:



> the fuck? How is this even a movie? Is there a plot or do they just shit into each other for 2 hours?





> 2 girls one digestive system?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 18, 2010)

wow, just when i thought the movie industry ran out of ideas! nowadays its either sequels, comic book movie, video game movie, a remake or all of the above.

i wonder if 15 years from now if this becomes a classic, if someone will film a redux in 3d?


----------



## MikeH (May 18, 2010)

Watched it last night. Seriously fucked up and leaves you kinda looking over your shoulder everywhere you go just in case one of those crazy German fucks tries to kidnap you. 

There's a sequel in the works titled The Human Centipede (Full Sequence). According to Six, the first sequence was simply just to get the viewer used to the idea of such a thing. The next is going to be much more gory and diabolical. He said that it's going to make the first sequence look "like My Little Pony". Just a little hint:



Spoiler



The final sequence contains a centipede made of 12 humans.



I was creeped out, but god dammit do I want more!


----------



## liamh (May 18, 2010)

So, is this a porno or a horror?


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2010)

liamh said:


> So, is this a porno or a horror?



For most fans of the latter, I don't think there's much difference.

I miss horror movies... REAL horror movies. They barely exist any more. We just have various forms of "torture porn" now. (Saw, Hostel, this piece of garbage disguised as a 'film', etc etc)


----------



## jymellis (May 18, 2010)

last horror movie i saw that i REALLY liked was "in the mouth of madness" ohh soo many years ago lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 18, 2010)

liamh said:


> So, is this a porno or a horror?


 
Its not sexually motivated at all really.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 18, 2010)

so i just watched the trailer, and i lol'd a lot. looks incredibly stupid.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

jymellis said:


> last horror movie i saw that i REALLY liked was "in the mouth of madness" ohh soo many years ago lol.



Man, what a great movie.


----------



## jymellis (May 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> Man, what a great movie.


 
 that and also "event horizon" after watching event horizon i cant look at sam neal the same way when my kids watch jurrasic park lol. i keep expecting him to turn around with NO eyeballs saying"i have such sights to show you"


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> so i just watched the trailer, and i lol'd a lot. looks incredibly stupid.


 
It is a stupid idea, and I thought that it would be rubbish. However, it is a very good film and a genuinely scary horror film which is rare nowadays.


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 18, 2010)

jymellis said:


> that and also "event horizon" after watching event horizon i cant look at sam neal the same way when my kids watch jurrasic park lol. i keep expecting him to turn around with NO eyeballs saying"i have such sights to show you"



Yeah I remember seeing that movie in theaters when I was 13. Scared the piss out of me. Watched it again at 18 and 23. The effects were somewhat dated, but man oh man was that still a great horror movie. 

Now it seems like more than anything modern horror has turned to one upmanship at seeing who can conjure up the most depraved and gory nightmare. 

I still put Aliens (just "Aliens", not the whole series) near the top. I realize that's also bordering on Sci Fi and Action but that was another one that still keeps me in suspense the whole time.


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2010)

jymellis said:


> that and also "event horizon" after watching event horizon i cant look at sam neal the same way when my kids watch jurrasic park lol. i keep expecting him to turn around with NO eyeballs saying"i have such sights to show you"



See, that's what I'm talking about.

I *loved* the first.. I dunno.. let's say *95%* of Event Horizon. First 95% is AMAZING. 

Unfortunately, in that last 5%, all of a sudden, out of nowhere, in a very "Spielberg raping Kubrick at the end of AI" sort of way, the movie up and switches gears. It goes from being a BRILLIANT Kubrick/Hitchcock level sci-fi/suspense/thriller, to being a MEGA-CAMPY Craven-esque horror flick a-la Hellraiser. Totally ruined the whole damn thing for me.

The movie that was everything Event Horizon _should have been_ and then some? Go watch *Sunshine* directed by Danny Boyle (28 Days Later, etc). Do it now. I'll wait. 

Sunshine (2007)


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 18, 2010)

synrgy said:


> The movie that was everything Event Horizon _should have been_ and then some? Go watch *Sunshine* directed by Danny Boyle (28 Days Later, etc). Do it now. I'll wait.
> 
> Sunshine (2007)


 
That is an awesome film.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 19, 2010)

Downloaded this movie last night

Going to watch it today and see just how twisted it is


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 19, 2010)

liamh said:


> So, is this a porno or a horror?



 

YES!!


----------



## Spondus (May 19, 2010)

synrgy said:


> The movie that was everything Event Horizon _should have been_ and then some? Go watch *Sunshine* directed by Danny Boyle (28 Days Later, etc). Do it now. I'll wait.
> 
> Sunshine (2007)



Funnily enough, I watched those movies for the first time back to back


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 19, 2010)

synrgy said:


> See, that's what I'm talking about.
> Go watch *Sunshine* directed by Danny Boyle (28 Days Later, etc). Do it now. I'll wait.
> 
> Sunshine (2007)



This man has wisdom spewing from all orifices. Great film.


----------



## Xaios (May 19, 2010)

Sunshine was indeed an awesome film.

One recent horror movie that I quite enjoyed was "The Descent."

I also enjoyed Event Horizon, although I did see it when I was pretty young, put a good scare into me. Sam Neill sans eyeballs was freaky as hell. Also, the sequence right before he gouges out his eyes in that narrow corridor was really creepy too.


----------



## MFB (May 19, 2010)

I have to see Event Horizon again. I remember parts from when I was young but unfortunately not enough to remember it being awesome.

"The Descent" was pretty sweet.

Also : Sphere is a pretty awesome movie too


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 19, 2010)

Just finished watching this movie...

Most fucked up movie EVER!

Don't really know what else to say


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 20, 2010)

Xaios said:


> One recent horror movie that I quite enjoyed was "The Descent."


 
One of my favourite films.  The sequel is pretty awesome too. Check out Dog Soldiers too, by the same director.

I really want to watch THC again  Might get it on DVD and have some mates over to see their reactions.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 20, 2010)

i watch event horizon having no idea what it was years ago...i thought it was really an awesome concept and as a nerd made total sense to me!!!!

will watch sunshine...saw the summary / synopsis on idmb..strange film!!!


----------



## gangaman (May 20, 2010)

jymellis said:


> that and also "event horizon" after watching event horizon i cant look at sam neal the same way when my kids watch jurrasic park lol. i keep expecting him to turn around with NO eyeballs saying"i have such sights to show you"


 i so agree haha


----------



## gangaman (May 20, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Looks like a good film, although I literally lol'd when I saw the diagram. I've seen some fucking funny comments about this film on some other forums, such as:


 2 girls one digestive system? this made my day hahahaha


----------



## nhersom (May 26, 2010)

Saw the movie for the first time today. IMO the movie blew hard. The acting was way over dramatic as well. The asian guy was way over the top.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2010)

nhersom said:


> Saw the movie for the first time today. IMO the movie blew hard. The acting was way over dramatic as well. The asian guy was way over the top.


 
Over the top? He had his ass sewn to a girls face.


----------



## nhersom (May 26, 2010)

By over the top i mean that it was more comical then scary.


----------



## liamh (May 26, 2010)

I wouldnt mind being the dude, hot latinas ftw.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 26, 2010)

liamh said:


> So, is this a porno or a horror?



I think I'll wank either way


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2010)

liamh said:


> I wouldnt mind being the dude, hot latinas ftw.


 
Even when they're stitched to your anus?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone just sent me the trailer.
I absolutely must see this movie.

Looking like the best horror I've seen made in a long time


----------



## Bungle (Jul 9, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> I think I'll wank either way


*sprays drink*


----------



## espec1000 (Jul 26, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Keep yer brown eye open for it Randy!
> 
> I keed I keed!


 
I lol'd hard


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought this was great, it's the first movie I've seen in a while that actually disturbed me. 

I'm also surprised someone said that The Descent sequel was good. I avoided it because most of those types of sequels blow ass


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 26, 2010)

I love horror movies but the whole concept of "the human centipede" is too fucked up for me 
I think I'll pass on this one


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I love horror movies but the whole concept of "the human centipede" is too fucked up for me
> I think I'll pass on this one


 
Its pretty well done, and not overly gorey or graphic, it is worth checking out trust. The next one is very messed up though by all accounts...twelve people...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't mind gory movies but just the imagination of people being sewn together and shitting into each others mouths freaks me out


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I don't mind gory movies but just the imagination of people being sewn together and shitting into each others mouths freaks me out


 
It freaks everyone out thats what makes a good horror.


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> It freaks everyone out thats what makes a good horror.





Good horror doesn't come from a cheap exploitation of freaking people out by merely having 3 people stitched together. It's just gross and in hindsight, a bit silly and a somewhat childish attempt at being "far out"


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 26, 2010)

I watched it, it's really fucked up, not graphic at all unless you think nudity is graphic.


The second one is in production now, where it involved 12 people in a continuous loop.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 26, 2010)

what a bad trip on weed man, damn.


----------

